# Looking for hunting club in Morgan,Greene or Putnam Counties



## bryan159 (Mar 29, 2009)

I as well as a friend are looking to join a hunting club in Morgan, Greene or Putnam County.  Must have sober club members and place for a camper.  Would prefer club with accesibility to take our fathers every once and a while, as we would sit with them.  Both of us are in or thirty's and are quality management type hunters.  I have not shot anything in a couple of years and just like to be in the woods(my wife does not like deer meat).  Thanks for any help you can give me.  Have money and ready to join.  Thanks Bryan


----------



## JG129 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=269256


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a club that is just out of Milledgeville toward Sparta about 7 miles.  If this is not to far let me know.  Feel free to give me a call.  Denzil

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=326431


----------



## young gunna (Apr 9, 2009)

www.buckwildhc.com


----------



## Pat Tria (Apr 9, 2009)

bryan159,
We're not too far in Wilkes county from where you're lookin.
Give Doug (e-mail address below) a shout. He may cut you a deal if you wish to stay in a trailer instead of the farmhouse. 
We have 2 more openings to our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease two (2) separate 500 acre timber tracts with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year with supplemental corn feeders throughout. Both properties have beaver ponds for hunting duck and goose. One of the properties boarders Federal Land that is too far for John Q Public to walk back to from the road. This adds an additional 200+ huntable acres from our lease. Hogs are heavy on this property. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We stay in an old farmhouse with all ammenities including: full kitchen, 2full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 15 members and their families. Guests are also welcomed. Membership is a steal @ $1100/year Respond via e-mail to fdstacks@bellsouth.net


----------



## Model70 (Apr 11, 2009)

*DMX Hunt Club*

900 acres 2  tracts Greene / Taliaferro County PRIVATE LAND
 8 point outside the ears or better QDM 

old bunk house  with electric and  we are working on the water ,  well is dry….
Power for campers   additional 50.00 for each camper to cover power 
100 yard gun range with shooting bench
kids welcome  
Prefer-non drinkers  



19 members @ 950.00   year round access

 send me an email   luns8537@bellsouth.net   I can reply with full rules and some maps

Ken 678-427-8924


----------



## bushhawg (Apr 21, 2009)

Have 2 openings in lease here in Morgan county, 263 acres 10 year old planted pines, strip of hardwoods with creek running through middle, Big river bottom, Hard labor creek river boundry on back side 3 differant food plots all 1 acre apiece all have shooting houses, 3 small food plots also, No turkeys, seen some there before season came in but seem like they left. 2 roads that go down through lease, Lease is located on sandy creek rd between hwy 441 and hwy 83 , will have 8 maybe 9 members in, one member dont deer hunt only rabbit hunts, dues are $500.00 with part of that includs foodplot money, contact Rick at 706-342-0942


----------

